# Installed trigger shifters on a 31.8 drop-bar today



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

I don't have the money to buy expensive road shifters, bar-end shifters, etc.. so I used what I had. I basically used a couple cheap 31.8mm seat post clamps, ground down the metal lip inside of them, bored out the threads, and filed a flat spot for the shifter mount. I admit, it does look a little out of place, but they function flawlessly.

I searched all over the net and could barely find any info on how to do this. Maybe this will help someone out in the future. They're Sram X7 9-speed shifters by the way,


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Whow. Nice work. I'm intrigued.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

it even looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks very nice. I've been thinking about putting drops on my commuter as well but got hung up on the price of shifter/brake combo levers. What are the brake levers you're using?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

It looks like that fork has ample clearance for that tire too.  The shifters look like they belong there. Someday I'd like to build a Frankenbike with all my spare parts.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

That is an ingenious and badass solution. Well done.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cool. I ran an 8 speed trigger shifter in the same spot on my 31.8 drop bars for a long time... I got away with it by just using a longer bolt and bending the clamp into a more wide open position. but then you have to bend that longer bolt bolt too, and when you go to tighten it, you're constantly bending the bolt with every twist...if that makes any sense. I got away with it for a few years with no issues, but your solution is definitely more permanent and looks sharp too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*For a while i ran*

$13 6 spd sun race friction shifters held on the bar with zip ties. The set up got some good laughs. The set up lasted longer then i thought it would.


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure what kind of response I was going to get. The frame is a Sette Reken mtn frame and the fork is a aluminum Mosso with a short axle to crown. The levers are Tektro RL520's and they work great with BB7 mtn calipers. I plan on doing a little part swapping in the near future, but overall... it rides great!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a VERY similar set up for a long time... road bars on a mtb, Tektro's, mtn BB7's, trigger shifter, matte black everything.... I definitely approve :lol:


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Ten thumbs up.

She's a beaut.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

:drumroll:That's one sexy ride you got there!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nicely done.

Jenson has the levers for ~$25, half the price of the identical Cane Creek model.


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Bumping this old thread because it helped me immensely in adapting my SRAM shifters to my cross bike/commuter. So thank you OP for your post (if you still post here!) and using enough key words that this popped up in google.

I used a 28.6 mm seat post clamp and a 31.8 mm seat post clamp. I used some gorilla tape for the 28.6 to aid with the clamping, and the 31.8 is on some old aero bar spacers/adapters that I had laying around. Using the spacers is/was much nicer than tape. I have some more so if I find myself with another 31.8 clamp I will probably switch it out. 

Here are the pics


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Good going, Coaster. You have pics of the whole bike?


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you very much! Here is the whole thing.









I'll post some better ones in (one of the) pics thread.


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

Sweet! Glad it worked out for you! 

I was just checking an old email address and there was an email about this thread.



comfycoaster said:


> Bumping this old thread because it helped me immensely in adapting my SRAM shifters to my cross bike/commuter. So thank you OP for your post (if you still post here!) and using enough key words that this popped up in google.
> 
> I used a 28.6 mm seat post clamp and a 31.8 mm seat post clamp. I used some gorilla tape for the 28.6 to aid with the clamping, and the 31.8 is on some old aero bar spacers/adapters that I had laying around. Using the spacers is/was much nicer than tape. I have some more so if I find myself with another 31.8 clamp I will probably switch it out.
> 
> Here are the pics


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

youre doing it wrong guys 

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/project-xtr-strada-870954.html


----------

